# Sha Ra Ku Mono



## Zwiefel (Nov 10, 2012)

Anybody familiar with these products? I did a search but didn't find any previous threads on the forums.

Seems like they are designed by the guy behind Global's jKnife products.

Any idea how they compare to the various things folks here like?


----------



## Benuser (Nov 10, 2012)

Relatively soft mollies byTojiro.

http://tojiro.net/en/products/asknives_sharakumono.html


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 10, 2012)

"mollies?" whazzatiz?

They seem to be in the general vein of shun/global type products to me...mass-market jKnife-inspired stuff.


----------



## Benuser (Nov 10, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> "mollies?" whazzatiz?
> 
> They seem to be in the general vein of shun/global type products to me...mass-market jKnife-inspired stuff.



molybdenum / vanadium stuff, easy sharpening, kept quite soft according to Tojiro's own indications. Similar to Global's cromova, very different to Shun's VG-10.


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, that was my guess from my cycling days..."cro-molly" is chromium/molybdenum.

Have a friend sending me one of these to sharpen. any specific thoughts around sharpening one of these?


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 10, 2012)

To be fair, molybdenum is also present in fancier steels like VG-10 and SG2, even in ZDP-189. It's just that the frequency with which it's advertised as a selling point in softer, low-to-mid ranged knives (Misono Molys being the first example that comes to mind) has made the term "mollies" synonymous with, well, softer low-to-mid range knives. Few people comment about how soft and easy to sharpen ZDP-189 is though.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 10, 2012)

Misono Molys deserve to be in a different category. Like, "reasonably priced, somewhat hard, but still pretty soft, gets wickedly carbon-esque sharp, and has wonderful fit and finish and feel, knives"...or something. As for the funny named Tojiros: they remind me of knives in a movie that Keanu Reeves would star in about a chef from the future. But, more specifically, a movie about a chef from the future, that was made in 1988 and was based in 2010, but completely missed the mark.


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 10, 2012)

Lefty said:


> they remind me of knives in a movie that Keanu Reeves would star in about a chef from the future. But, more specifically, a movie about a chef from the future, that was made in 1988 and was based in 2010, but completely missed the mark.





Sorry, it was about time someone said it.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 10, 2012)

Hahahahahahaha

Ahem...

Hahahaha...ha

I like that!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 10, 2012)

Or both...


----------

